# Diet and food



## Anna (Jan 3, 2011)

My Vizsla is 1,5 years old.She is way too skinny- I give her Eukanuba Lamb and rice big chank and she is still too skinny.
Shall I try a Blackwood lamb food- she liked it very much- any hints?


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

A relative of mine has a German Short hair and she was too skinny, at about 2 yrs. old. They asked their vet and he said to put her back on puppy food until she gained some weight. It worked like magic! Maybe ask your vet if you could do that for a bit?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Anna have you tried satin balls?
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html
Good luck.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Anna - I voted on your poll (I hope # 2 was no).

I don't think your dog looks too skinny. At 1.5 years they are still filling out ... and depending on time of year, diet, genetics, and exercise your V could be just fine. Has your vet weighed in on your concerns (no pun intended ;D)?


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

she looks about the same size as bailey who i think is skinny but weighs the right amount! id get her weighed!


----------



## Anna (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey good people- thank you very much for all your answers and comments- I already made some amazing Satin balls- and it looks that my Julie loves those treat. Surely I wouldn't like her to be fat but I think she might be a bit more fuller.
One more question- she used to cuddle with other dogs(we have like 10 playing together) by now she stands more apart and runs here and there and acts like a sheppard more then a dog and barks like she wants other dogs to give her more attention and to play "her" way. Her barking annoys me - is that common?
Thank you ain advance.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, its common, its a 'hi everyone, look at me' and I'm just so excited.......at least thats what its like with my boy and he is 10 years old now and still likes to have a bark every now and again before he dives in to play.


----------

